# [SOLVED] synaptics touch pad problems



## apeters (Jul 10, 2007)

urg. My cat jumped on my laptop and now I cannot get my touchpad to work at all. I have uninstalled and reinstalled and everything and get nothing. Says it is working but it isn't. Had to resort to plugging in old regular mouse in USB port to get anything. What on earth do I do?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: synaptics touch pad problems*

Shut down the computer. Then disconnect the external mouse. disconnect the battery and ac supply for a while. Then reinstall the battery and ac adapter and boot it up. Let me know what happens.


----------



## apeters (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: synaptics touch pad problems*

yes, yes, yes, thank you so much. It worked. Appreciate that. Old mouse was terrible when using this laptop!!!! Thanks again for all your help! alisa


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: synaptics touch pad problems*

Glad it worked, Laptops with a good battery installed will retain settings in your laptop even if AC is diconnected. Removing both power sources for a while clears most of these settings. If your laptop acts up again this is the first thing to try.

Bill


----------



## klavn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: synaptics touch pad problems*

Thanks Bro ur Trick Worked For Me too . My Synaptic Touch Pad Was Not Working 4 No Reason . I also Tried Uninstalling n Reinstalling In Vain . Ur Trick gr8. Thanks.


----------



## madsruud (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: synaptics touch pad problems*



BCCOMP said:


> Shut down the computer. Then disconnect the external mouse. disconnect the battery and ac supply for a while. Then reinstall the battery and ac adapter and boot it up. Let me know what happens.


Thank you so much!

I registered on this site just to thank you! This was very helpful to me, and I even tried to reinstall the driver several times.


----------



## botnet (Jun 14, 2009)

my touch pad doesn't work either and I tried that "snake oil" fix but that didn't do anything I still have to use a mouse........any more ideas?


----------



## grwelsh (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty funny... My cat lays on my laptop everytime I step away from it... I found out, that she stepped on the 2 buttons needed to "disable" my synapic mouse pad. On my computer its FN & F9... It could be different for yours but I would attempt this before taking things apart. I have vista, so when i hold the FN key, all of the options appear at the top of the screen. touchpad is f9... hope this helps.


----------

